# Shift boot



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the last cosmetic interior upgrade in M Young's 200sx.
The ractive shift boot and ring combination.
Here is my question: Can I do the same installation in my sentra 1999 auto?
TIA


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I am gonna say no. Now there may be an auto kit that is simular that I am not aware of but that kit will not go in an auto


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the aftermarket shift knobs for automatics are expensive


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20 805 you know where I can find automatics shift boot?
TIA


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Here's a pic of my auto shift knob and boot. They're not as good compared to the manual one's but i'm happy with it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Quepias what brand is the boot?
Thanks


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I know Ichibahn has automatic shift handles in a bunch of different varieties, I don't think there much more expensive than their manual shift knobs.

www.ichibahn.com


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I already got the shift handle 
I'm looking for the shift boot.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is my shift knob


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Quepias what brand is the boot?
> Thanks *


I forgot what the brand name is, but i got it from pepboys.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I bought one in pep bpys but it doesn't fit


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Mine didn't fit too at first so i had to cut the bottom part and then split the 4 corner edges to make it fit.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a pic of my Momo shift boot and my Razo automatic shift knob. Not the best pic, but oh well....










It took two people to get the boot to stay on.
I will be selling that shift knob for $50.000 plus shipping.
I paid over $100.00 for it less than a year ago.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Ive always wanted to do this. But the only problem I think that I would do is do something stupid and put it in the wrong gear (or whatever you call it).  Thats why I wish we had the cluster that told us what gear were in for autos. But I still want to do it.

And dont you have to get a know that has the overdrive button on it if you are going to swap handles?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Razo has the OD button.
The fit is a little funky, but it works fine.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I went to my local shop and they don't have in stock the ractive shift boot.I have to order it.
Question: Can I install it in my auto sentra.?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I believe so, u can. Its just a matter of making it fit.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are the center consoles the same size in an auto and manual b14?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just finish installing the shift boot. What do you think guys?
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/Interior&.view=t


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah my boy just did all this with hios AUTO Corolla but the boot doesnt look all that tight....ITs not a bad idea though.

Id like to do it some day....Id luv that Razo shift boot


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *I just finish installing the shift boot. What do you think guys?
> http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/Interior&.view=t
> 
> 
> ...


Thats on a AUTO right???how hard was it for U and is that a RAZO boot???


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

The shift knob is levoc the boot I don't remember the brand but I picked it up from pep boys ($16.00).
After I cut the elastic belt was very easy the installantion.
The black bezel (ring) keep the boot in place.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great Jay....I need a side shot  I'm thinking it would make the shifter "appear" shorter...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man.

One question, what ebrake handle is that? Is it the Levoc?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes is the Levoc e-brake handle.
I'll post more pics later.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the new pics
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/j-lu1967...t/lst?&.dir=/Interior&.src=ph&.view=t&.view=t


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

New pics --->>>http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/Interior&.view=t


----------

